# Need to learn spanish madrid



## grandad (May 17, 2011)

Need to find spanish lessons in Madrid been here to long still poco but at a good rate as the boys school cost me and long term not just hourly any one found a good place ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

grandad said:


> Need to find spanish lessons in Madrid been here to long still poco but at a good rate as the boys school cost me and long term not just hourly any one found a good place ?


Try International House or look on madridteacher.com. They might be a bit pricy, but they should be good value for money as both places employ/ are used by professionals...

Also try looking at ads in In Madrid paper or online, but I don't know anything about the quality of the teachers there


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Just wanted to add that there are plenty of private teachers out there advertising in local papers and shops that I'm sure are great - I just don't know any, so have given you two places that you can look at which do have some kind of name for being good.

Also look at xabiachicas Facebook page. Look at the signature on her posts. She may be able to help you in some way, and you could also send a visitors message to nigele2 who has some conversation exchange thing.


----------



## grandad (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply am now trying one on monday After five years i am abit in shame


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just wanted to add that there are plenty of private teachers out there advertising in local papers and shops that I'm sure are great - I just don't know any, so have given you two places that you can look at which do have some kind of name for being good.
> 
> Also look at xabiachicas Facebook page. Look at the signature on her posts. She may be able to help you in some way, and you could also send a visitors message to nigele2 who has some conversation exchange thing.


oops - I just saw this!!!!


what facebook page?? - I sort of tried one ages ago -thought I'd deleted it

I changed my sig yesterday, too - I'm planning to cut right back for the summer - I'm actually going to have a proper hoilday this year


@ grandad - if you want a link to my blog I'll send it to you by PM - it's mostly for my spanish students to keep up with what their group is doing if they miss lessons - but there are links to all sorts of other useful stuff on it, too


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

grandad said:


> Thanks for the reply am now trying one on monday After five years i am abit in shame


Feeling ashamed is part of the process, but if you really want to learn the language you have to be prepared to make a fool of yourself a few times and get on with it!

The thing is that now, for what ever reason you've decided that now is the time, so congratulations!:clap2:

Please tell us how you get on after a few classes and which learning avenue you decided to go down


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

I'd also suggest getting 'practice makes perfect' by Dorthy Richmond. I am using them via my kindle reader. If you go with a teacher make sure they have course workbook else they will be expecting you to memorize what they tell you...also watch out for courses that are nothing more than student visa mills...


----------



## grandad (May 17, 2011)

How is it going 
well i have been going to a school caled Lingua Estudio in Madrid 
There is only two in the class so no where to hide The teacher is a young girl with a lot off patience she needs it with me Any way it is reading and writing 4 hours a week at a cost off 95 a mounth so reasonable any way just done my first month so early days for me if i did not learn in 5 years much it will take a bit more than a month we will see


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

grandad said:


> How is it going
> well i have been going to a school caled Lingua Estudio in Madrid
> There is only two in the class so no where to hide The teacher is a young girl with a lot off patience she needs it with me Any way it is reading and writing 4 hours a week at a cost off 95 a mounth so reasonable any way just done my first month so early days for me if i did not learn in 5 years much it will take a bit more than a month we will see


Pretty cheap I'd say!

4 hours a week is not bad, but are you doing stuff at home as well, 'cos that's when the real learning and sticking in the brain takes place? Try reading through what you've done again and doing homework if you're not already.
And, are you only doing reading and writing? No listening and speaking? That would be a bit strange...
Anyway, thanks for the up date. Will expect another in August!
Keep at it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, thanks for the update. I am studying on my own four our more hours a day. I'm pretty excited because I graduate to future tense some time this week...


----------

